# silver shark tank size?



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I'm new to this forum and I have a rekord 96 with a compact H filter and original heater,
I am planing to get a new bigger tank,
and I have a very small, young bala shark, (2")
and I was wondering what he minimumfor a fully grown one is,
thanks,
j55


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say 55 gallons.


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah a big tank because sharks get pretty big. and make sure to get a top for a tank because most sharks are jumpers!


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile21.html

always a good site for looking up fish


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd go larger than a 55... Bala sharks like to school, so I'd say 125 minimum, and have at least 3 or 4 of them. I wouldn't go any smaller than that because your average Bala Shark will grow to be around a foot long if it's healthy.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

flynngriff @ Mon Apr 25 said:


> I'd go larger than a 55...  Bala sharks like to school, so I'd say 125 minimum, and have at least 3 or 4 of them.  I wouldn't go any smaller than that because your average Bala Shark will grow to be around a foot long if it's healthy.


I agree! (That is 125 gallons, by the way... Not liters.)


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

OK then, can you take them back to the shop?
it's only 2",
j55


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Usually you can, but it depends on the store. If they won't give you your money back or let you exchange them, ask around at other fish stores. A lot of them will take fish from people who can't care for them properly in their tanks.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

OK I will try
but is there much point in asking for money, or an exchange?
I only paid £3 for it,
j55


----------

